# Dear Santa Claus...AKA The Unofficial Holiday Post-Padding Thread



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Tonight my daughter (who turns 6 on Sunday) told me that she wants Santa to leave her one of the bells from his sleigh. (This apparently has something to do with _The Polar Express_).

How about you? What do you want Santa to leave under the tree?

Everyone is invited to write a note to Santa, regardless of your personal beliefs. 

Dear Santa,
I want an XBox 360 so I can play Fable II. Yes, I know it's silly to get a game system for ONE game but still.

I have been an almost good boy this year 

Scott


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Can't I just post "+1?"


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Can't I just post "+1?"


Shouldn't it be x+1 ?


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Dear Santa....  please, pretty please, may I have lots of Amazon gift cards to support my Kindle habit?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Kristen I am going to steal your wish. I  have already asked  my family for Amazon Gift cards 


Please Santa Bring me  lots and lots of Amazon Gift Cards.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Scott- XBox while Kindling?   I'm imagining one of those flip out trays the cigar/cigarette girls used to wear in the movies!


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

sherylb said:


> Scott- XBox while Kindling?  I'm imagining one of those flip out trays the cigar/cigarette girls used to wear in the movies!


I'm playing Diablo II online while I type this. Also watching a football game I don't care about. I'm not reading my Kindle though. (It is within arms reach though  ).


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Dear Santa, 
 If I get the Kindle that I've been asking for, I promise I will be very good next year.
Harvey


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

reader/Anne said:


> Kristen I am going to steal your wish. I have already asked my family for Amazon Gift cards
> 
> Please Santa Bring me lots and lots of Amazon Gift Cards.


you don't have to steal it. I share well.  may Santa shower us both with amazon gift cards this year!!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Dear Santa,
> If I get the Kindle that I've been asking for, I promise I will be very good next year.
> Harvey


Harvey - I saw Kindlewidow poking around here earlier..... me thinks the signs are good.  fingers are crossed for you!!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> you don't have to steal it. I share well.  may Santa shower us both with amazon gift cards this year!!


Kristin you are right I should have said share. I also hope that Santa showers us both with amazon gifts cards this year.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Kirstin said:


> Harvey - I saw Kindlewidow poking around here earlier..... me thinks the signs are good.  fingers are crossed for you!!


Thank you! I missed KindleWidow's post, until just a few minutes ago. I have a very good feeling about it.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Dear Santa,

1. I'd like an Oberon cover for my Kindle.  Hokusai Wave, Bold Celtic Knot, or Avenue of Trees, with corners or velcro - I'm not picky.  Alternately I'd like some guilt-free me time to make a cover.
2.  Less stress in our house.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I would like a butterfly Oberon cover.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Whirled peas.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I would like folders for my Kindle!!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Dear Santa, please clean up your own soot, and cookie crumbs. TY


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Dori said:


> Dear Santa, please clean up your own soot, and cookie crumbs. TY


Dori you crack me up!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Dear Santa,

Please bring some magic that will transform my children into bed-making, put-dirty-clothes-in-the-hamper young adults. Thank you.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Whirled peas.


Betsy, are you practicing for your try at the Miss America title?

Dear Santa,

I've been kind of naughty this year, and that should count for something. I'd like something cool and sparkly, and not the bag of ice cubes you sent me last year. They kept sliding off my ring finger.

Thank you (I may be naughty, but I am polite)

Gertie


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Dear Santa,
Please help my boyfriend make better choices this year.  Although the floor mats for my car were deeply appreciated, I was wondering if you could guide him to the mall jewelry store and not the auto parts store.
Sincerely, 
Deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Betsy, are you practicing for your try at the Miss America title?
> 
> Dear Santa,
> 
> ...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


>


LoL. Definitely cool and sparkly.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

drenee said:


> Dear Santa,
> Please help my boyfriend make better choices this year. Although the floor mats for my car were deeply appreciated, I was wondering if you could guide him to the mall jewelry store and not the auto parts store.
> Sincerely,
> Deb


LOL! Those are husband gifts, not boyfriend gifts. Ask me how I know this  The jewelry stores apparently closed up shop during the holidays after we got married. I also started to get things that plugged in the wall. And not the fun kind of things that plug into walls.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Dear Santa, 

                I know this season is a busy one for you, and I sympathize greatly. Therefore, I'm not planning on asking for any gifts this year! I have pretty much everything I could ever want, at least...materially. With someone as magical and all-powerful as you, I'm sure you can fill the my tiny little requests...

1. Please expand my one bedroom apartment into a 3000 square foot house with three master suites and a professional kitchen. I won't even mind if the countertops are tile instead of granite! 

2. Please put a heap of coal into the stocking of who is responsible for cutting my medical credit limit from $6,000 to $1,400. 

3. Lastly, and this is a trifle really, could you please wiggle your cute little nose and make it so every book on Amazon.com is available in Kindle format? 

                                                                                                                
Thanks Santa! Cookies will be in the usual place, just watch out for the cats, the apartment is a little cramped, as you'll see.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

you gotta love those hubby gifts... I got a riding lawn mower for Mother's Day this year!!

Dear Santa,
I need lots and lots and lots of Amazon gift cards!
Thank you,
Angela


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Angela said:


> you gotta love those hubby gifts... I got a riding lawn mower for Mother's Day this year!!


A robomower would have been better. Then you could both sit in the shade and sip tall, cool drinks together.



> Dear Santa,
> I need lots and lots and lots of Amazon gift cards!
> Thank you,
> Angela


I'm not counting on Santa this year (see earlier post about previous gifts he's given me). I've made sure my family and friends all know about the coinstar deal. I'd even be willing to let them keep the extra $10 worth themselves, as long as they count that as my present to them.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Dear Santa,

All i want for christmas are the textbooks I need for the next semester to be available on the kindle.

VA

PS: My kindle's name is Melia, if you would like to send it directly to my kindle on christmas.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Dear Santa,
> 
> All i want for christmas are the textbooks I need for the next semester to be available on the kindle.
> 
> ...


Melia... what a pretty name!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Angela said:


> Melia... what a pretty name!


It means plumeria in hawaiian. Its my high school alias (practically no one knew my real name) and my middle name. Its my favorite flower. My grandparents have a plumeria tree in their front yard, which I used to climb and read in when I was little. People mostly associate the name to Obama's daughter, but her name is spelt Malia (as most spell the name). The one name is connected to one specific plumeria, but the other represents the various types of the flower.

This is what the flower looks like.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 2, 2008)

I need a new Nolan Modular helmet, preferably in off-white. Some cold weather riding pants would be nice too. 

Come-on folks there's more to life than your Kindle and Kindle miscellaneous items!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

....But I already know Mom got me a Keurig Single-Cup coffee maker (which is coming with over 100 coffee/tea/cocoa inserts). Then my kindle was an early christmas gift.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Dear Santa,
> 
> All i want for christmas are the textbooks I need for the next semester to be available on the kindle.
> 
> ...


I don't think you've posted your Kindle's name before, VA. It's beautiful.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I usually refer to it as 'my kindle'. I didn't realize I never mentioned my kindle name. hmm.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Wicked said:


> I need a new Nolan Modular helmet, preferably in off-white. Some cold weather riding pants would be nice too.
> 
> Come-on folks there's more to life than your Kindle and Kindle miscellaneous items!


There is? Oh, yeah, there is! I asked for the same thing I have been asking for for a decade and still haven't got...neat children.

L


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> ....But I already know Mom got me a Keurig Single-Cup coffee maker (which is coming with over 100 coffee/tea/cocoa inserts). Then my kindle was an early christmas gift. I know! A pair of red converse and a pair of black converse.


oooo... I would like one of those coffee makers, too!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Its on order on QVC and on Costco's website. The rebate for the additional free two boxes of coffee inserts just expired. I can't wait to get it. still at costco's it comes with 80 insert&my-k-cup and its cheaper buying with all the inserts









i finally realized what i want for christmas...its small and the cost isn't much (when you compare to others of its kind). i love fountain pens and have been using them since the 6th grade. I switched to dip pens, because refills cost so much. so i was writing with my dip pen today and decided to research fountain pens. This is one of the cheapest, but most recommended out there. The Lamy Safari fountain pen, but i'll probably buy this and the ink converter with my money. (no one in the family understands my love for a classic good quality pen for my journals). There is only one store in the city that specializes in pens and on LV Blvd.


----------



## supermom (Nov 19, 2008)

Dear Santa, I would like someone to do my laundry, and teach my kids how to clean up after themselves.  

Thanks 
Jill


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

VA, I just realized why I keep losing time.........I must be having seizures. Couldn't be because of your avatar, could it?        LOL!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> There is? Oh, yeah, there is! I asked for the same thing I have been asking for for a decade and still haven't got...neat children.
> 
> L


That doesn't happen until they get their own homes.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> That doesn't happen until they get their own homes.


I sort of figured that. And it appears that a dorm room doesn't count as a "home."

L


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> VA, I just realized why I keep losing time.........I must be having seizures. Couldn't be because of your avatar, could it? LOL!


I think it's making me a little dizzy too!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Changed it to something a bit more subtle.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Changed it to something a bit more subtle.


awwww how sweet!

o/t... I want my hubby to be able to transfer to the Kilgore office so he can live here full time and not have to be in Houston!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Changed it to something a bit more subtle.


The new one is absolutely darling! Thanks VA


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Dear Santa:
For Christmas this year, I would like 6 months off of work, a maid, a cook, a personal trainer, a wedding planner, and an interior designer.  If you could just get someone to do all of the stuff I'm supposed to be doing, then I could sit around and read, and talk on the kindleboards. 
Oh yeah, peace on earth too blah blah blah.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Dear Santa,

Just a little follow-up to my original letter. I was listening to the radio this morning and I heard a story about genuine reindeer dropping ornaments. The droppings are sanitized, coated in a clear sealer, then painted and rolled in glitter. Santa, reindeer droppings rolled in glitter is not what I meant by _sparkly_. Just wanted to clarify that point.

Thank you again. (See, still polite)

Gertie.

PS: Little Gertie asked me to ask you for some lovely Decalgirl clothes.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Dear Santa,
> 
> Just a little follow-up to my original letter. I was listening to the radio this morning and I heard a story about genuine reindeer dropping ornaments. The droppings are sanitized, coated in a clear sealer, then painted and rolled in glitter. Santa, reindeer droppings rolled in glitter is not what I meant by _sparkly_. Just wanted to clarify that point.
> 
> ...


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Dearest Santa,

I'd love for my DD to get everything on her little wish list but if not, we'll understand ;-) I'd also love to be able to exercise without having to pay dearly for the next few days afterwards and then maybe I could lose the 10 pounds that have crept up over the last couple of years ;-p

A plate of cookies as always for you with a nice glass of milk and carrots for your reindeer as well ))

Many hugs and laughter,
C*


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

i finally realized what i want for christmas...its small and the cost isn't much (when you compare to others of its kind). i love fountain pens and have been using them since the 6th grade. I switched to dip pens, because refills cost so much. so i was writing with my dip pen today and decided to research fountain pens. This is one of the cheapest, but most recommended out there. The Lamy Safari fountain pen, but i'll probably buy this and the ink converter with my money. (no one in the family understands my love for a classic good quality pen for my journals). There is only one store in the city that specializes in pens and on LV Blvd.








[/quote]

VA- The Lamy Safari fountain pen is a wonderful pen. Splurge! Both DH and I have them and have used Lamy pens in various forms for many years now. We both went through a fountain pen phase and still have our collections. My favorite fountain pen is a really nice, simple Omas that was a present. Also check out the Namiki Vanishing Point- its a really sexy and functional pen and would be a good one for a wish list.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Dear Santa: I don't want anything for myself for Christmas. I have everything I need--a job I enjoy, a home of my own, the love of a good dog and a great woman, and reasonably good health.

But there _is_ something you can do for the rest of the world while you are making your journey this Dec. 24th. Please collect up every single handgun/pistol in the world and dispose of them.

The world thanks you. Peace on Earth. Goodwill toward men.

Jim


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

That was very touching Jim!


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Dear Santa.

I want the amazon exclusive twilight jewelry set, tons of amazon gift cards, a starbucks gift card, and a best buy gift card.

I've tried to be good, but its sooo fun to be naughty  

Maggie

PS and could you tell amazon to hurry with my kindle? They have to listen to you !!


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Dear Santa,

I've been good... mostly.  The item I want is very small.  TEENSY really.

The winning Powerball ticket, please.  And if it's not too much trouble please make it the only winning ticket.  I'm not in a sharing mood.  

Thank you ever so much!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Dear Santa: I don't want anything for myself for Christmas. I have everything I need--a job I enjoy, a home of my own, the love of a good dog and a great woman, and reasonably good health.
> 
> But there _is_ something you can do for the rest of the world while you are making your journey this Dec. 24th. Please collect up every single handgun/pistol in the world and dispose of them.
> 
> ...


Okay, I'll retract my selfish wishes and second BJ's. But I'll also add grenade, bomb or any other such deadly devices. I also have pretty much everything I want, so I can't ask for much more.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Dear Santa:

Define good...


----------



## JoAnn (Nov 10, 2008)

Dori said:


> Dear Santa:
> 
> Define good...


Dori - you are a hoot!!


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Dear Santa: I don't want anything for myself for Christmas. I have everything I need--a job I enjoy, a home of my own, the love of a good dog and a great woman, and reasonably good health.
> 
> But there _is_ something you can do for the rest of the world while you are making your journey this Dec. 24th. Please collect up every single handgun/pistol in the world and dispose of them.
> 
> ...


Well FINE. This is a much better gift to ask for. Santa, please add this to my lottery ticket. Thank you veddy much.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

SongbirdVB said:


> Well FINE. This is a much better gift to ask for. Santa, please add this to my lottery ticket. Thank you veddy much.


I KNOW! Well, if I'm allowed to ask for both, then I want this on top of my original request. Like it's all that much to ask for?


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Jen said:


> I KNOW! Well, if I'm allowed to ask for both, then I want this on top of my original request. Like it's all that much to ask for?


Why not? Jen wants a maid and personal trainer and stuff. I figure I'll just get them with my lottery money, right? Also the bigger house that I want, complete with barn and horses.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

SongbirdVB said:


> Why not? Jen wants a maid and personal trainer and stuff. I figure I'll just get them with my lottery money, right? Also the bigger house that I want, complete with barn and horses.


I'd just ask for a powerball ticket, but you won't share with me  !


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Whirled peas.


Goes back to Betsy's post


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Dori said:


> Dear Santa:
> 
> Define good...


   

When she was good, she was very, very good, but when she was bad, she was better.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

SongbirdVB said:


> Why not? Jen wants a maid and personal trainer and stuff. I figure I'll just get them with my lottery money, right? Also the bigger house that I want, complete with barn and horses.


Oh can I add a new house and a barn with a breeding stock of Arabians and Andalusians?



















Thats been my dream since I was a kid. To breed and show arabians and andalusians!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

SongbirdVB said:


> Thank you *veddy* much.


You BETTER ask for something nice... to balance out your no-longer-secret love of the ultra-violence.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

DawnOfChaos said:


> LOL! Those are husband gifts, not boyfriend gifts. Ask me how I know this  The jewelry stores apparently closed up shop during the holidays after we got married. I also started to get things that plugged in the wall. And not the fun kind of things that plug into walls.


And believe me, the car mats are probably one of the best of the worst gifts. One birthday he got me a dog barrier for my vehicle for HIS dog. And then he wondered why I wasn't pleased. Errrr! Today he stopped by to tell me he found this great suitcase for me. Woo Hoo!!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

drenee said:


> And believe me, the car mats are probably one of the best of the worst gifts. One birthday he got me a dog barrier for my vehicle for HIS dog. And then he wondered why I wasn't pleased. Errrr! Today he stopped by to tell me he found this great suitcase for me. Woo Hoo!!


If round trip tickets to some exotic location come with that suitcase than I'd have to say it sounds like a really, really great gift. Otherwise.....


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> If round trip tickets to some exotic location come with that suitcase than I'd have to say it sounds like a really, really great gift. Otherwise.....


or maybe cruise tickets


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Just make sure the cruise boat is fast and can out run the hijackers! Yikes!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Dear Santa:
I would like a new puppy to love...I lost my beloved Lhasa Apso, very unexpectedly, in July; she was only 5!! I'm suffering from empty nest syndrome on top of it; both kids are in college. So, a puppy is just what will make this too quiet house a home again.

Sophia


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

sjc said:


> Dear Santa:
> I would like a new puppy to love...I lost my beloved Lhasa Apso, very unexpectedly, in July; she was only 5!! I'm suffering from empty nest syndrome on top of it; both kids are in college. So, a puppy is just what will make this too quiet house a home again.
> 
> Sophia


*Awwwwwww *sniff*.*


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

sjc said:


> Dear Santa:
> I would like a new puppy to love...I lost my beloved Lhasa Apso, very unexpectedly, in July; she was only 5!! I'm suffering from empty nest syndrome on top of it; both kids are in college. So, a puppy is just what will make this too quiet house a home again.


I'm so sorry for your loss. She was quite the cutie.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks DawnOfChaos: That she was.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> You BETTER ask for something nice... to balance out your no-longer-secret love of the ultra-violence.


You better STOP saying that or I'll have to... never mind, I'm totally non-violent. Really!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

"If round trip tickets to some exotic location come with that suitcase than I'd have to say it sounds like a really, really great gift. Otherwise....."

I like the way you think.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

drenee said:


> And believe me, the car mats are probably one of the best of the worst gifts. One birthday he got me a dog barrier for my vehicle for HIS dog. And then he wondered why I wasn't pleased. Errrr! Today he stopped by to tell me he found this great suitcase for me. Woo Hoo!!


LOL!! Oops, sorry! I think my hubby has learned his lesson. When we had been dating about 5 months I had a "*0" birthday, one of the biggies, right? He got me... a ShopVac. It's a wonder our relationship went any further! He did redeem himself by taking the ShopVac into my basement (aka "The Cave") and sucking up ALL of the icky spiders.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Dear Santa!  I can explain...


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Dori said:


> Dear Santa! I can explain...


And I would love to be a little mouse listening to that explanation! Lol. Dori maybe you should consider leaving Santa a bottle of wine on Christmas eve instead of milk. Soften him up a bit


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

I was just surfing looking for ideas about what to put in my letter to Santa. I found this website. It has a very good story that you might like to read. Scroll down a little. It is the one below the red fridge. I laughed and cried.

http://www.scribd.com/doc/509847/Christmas-Letters-To-Santa-From-Amazing-Kids


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Those were great!


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

Dear SJC - 
My sincere sympathy on your loss ... their time with us is never long enough and especially painful when they leave us so soon.

I don't usually suggest that folks buy/adopt a dog the during holidays (our schedules are too busy, too much activity to let a dog settle in calmly, etc.), but have you thought about looking at some of the pet adoption websites, like PetFinder (www.petfinder.com), PetHarbor (www.petharbor.com) or the Lhasa Apso breed club rescue (http://www.lhasaapsorescue.org)? All of these sites can help you find wonderful dogs already in your area just waiting for a great new forever home!

If you want a puppy, please ask for referrals from your breed club ... there are way too many puppy mills and back-yard breeders, especially this time of year. Or maybe you would be willing to open up your heart and your home to fostering a rescue -- it can be a wonderful experience and a great way to help both you and a dog who is searching for the right place.

Glynnis


----------

